# Any info??



## Horton 75 (May 1, 2021)

J. Hall Haverstraw NY I haven't been able to find this bottle anywhere. I sent pictures to National Bottle Museum in NY and they couldn't help. They sent it to someone else and they said North American soda and beer company but that's all they could tell me. Any ideas ???


----------



## bottles_inc (May 1, 2021)

I've got nothing. That's a great NY bottle though. If it's ever up for sale let me know!


----------



## Horton 75 (May 1, 2021)

Thank you. Gram was lucky. I will let you know if I sell it.


----------



## hemihampton (May 1, 2021)

John Hall Bottled Mineral Water & Soda Water. His Company was sold in 1882 to Thomas Finegan who turned the Bottling works into a Brewery in 1895. Located at west Broad St. & Clove Ave. Nice Bottle, Probably dates to 1870's. LEON.


----------



## Horton 75 (May 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> John Hall Bottled Mineral Water & Soda Water. His Company was sold in 1882 to Thomas Finegan who turned the Bottling works into a Brewery in 1895. Located at west Broad St. & Clove Ave. Nice Bottle, Probably dates to 1870's. LEON.


Thank you. I have looked and emailed people no one knew so thank you.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> John Hall Bottled Mineral Water & Soda Water. His Company was sold in 1882 to Thomas Finegan who turned the Bottling works into a Brewery in 1895. Located at west Broad St. & Clove Ave. Nice Bottle, Probably dates to 1870's. LEON.


I have a Thomas finegan hutch from Haverstraw NY. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## logan.the.collector (May 2, 2021)

Horton 75 said:


> J. Hall Haverstraw NY I haven't been able to find this bottle anywhere. I sent pictures to National Bottle Museum in NY and they couldn't help. They sent it to someone else and they said North American soda and beer company but that's all they could tell me. Any ideas ??? View attachment 224519View attachment 224520


Very cool bottle. I love seeing the older stuff from NY. My town really didn't have anything that old but it's cool to see stuff from other places in the state


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 3, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Very cool bottle. I love seeing the older stuff from NY. My town really didn't have anything that old but it's cool to see stuff from other places in the state


Lot of those towns on the Hudson where around long time. Haverstraw NY had alot of action. West Haverstraw is built on a huge dump. No matter where you dig you hit trash.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Horton 75 (May 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Lot of those towns on the Hudson where around long time. Haverstraw NY had alot of action. West Haverstraw is built on a huge dump. No matter where you dig you hit trash.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


This bottle was dug up in the 50s in English Creek NJ by my grandmother.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 3, 2021)

Horton 75 said:


> This bottle was dug up in the 50s in English Creek NJ by my grandmother.


I love the blob she found. All part of a bigger picture or story so to speak. All connected you know. Very cool post. Thanks for the compliments Horton! I am in Garfield, N J.  Small world right.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Horton 75 (May 3, 2021)

It is a small world and thank you for the info.


----------

